# Rod building



## BIOMEDMAN (Jul 28, 2010)

Does anyone have advice or links to share how to build your own rod?


----------



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

bowhunter29 would be the guy to ask advice from, he builds some awsome rods.


----------



## theyounggun (Mar 28, 2010)

Mudhole.com has lots of how-to videos and all the supplies you need. Bowhunter29 is the guy to talk to. His rods are amazing


----------



## BIOMEDMAN (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## grub_man (Feb 28, 2005)

Check out rodbuilding.org You will find a helpful bunch of rod builders there. Tom Kirkman's book is a must read, and covers everything you need to know/think about to make your first functional rod in a clear concise fashion.

For one on one help/advice, we have a group of builders that meet about once every month or two in Canton for breakfast and to talk rod building. We have a pretty good group of guys that come. When we decide on our next breakfast, I'll let you know.

Joe


----------



## BIOMEDMAN (Jul 28, 2010)

thanks Joe!


----------



## bowhunter29 (Dec 13, 2008)

Grubman's given you some good advice. Rodbuilding.org is the place to go for all things rodbuilding. The free videos on Mudhole's site are great if you are a visual learner. Rod building is very rewarding but not exactly an inexpensive hobby.

jeremy


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

well its up to you how fast you learn im self tought and done some research on rod rapper and tools and came up with a plan to make it all my self,and it coast me 50.00 to build everything then the price is high to order blanks and guides and cork and a from to put corks together witch i built for2.00 dollers and knowing the right size reel grips and and tip and how to find the sweet spot in the blank to put guides on right place ,heres what you shouild do take a old rod and take one guide off it and re.wrap it and i get heavey thread big spools at walmart 6.00 each and lots of colors to look at and see how you do/i got rod i built at coast and still have 200.00 bucks in them,and 40hr,of work,good luck and if you got the time and the money you will get good at it.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I've built several rods and caught many fish on them but it's probably cheaper to just buy one unless you just want to try it for the fun of it.


----------

